# How can get student visa



## make (Dec 14, 2013)

Hi to all 
How can I get a student visa


----------



## Happy wombat (Dec 29, 2013)

Enroll in a school and get a confirmation of enrollment and then apply for visa.


----------



## bennie (Apr 30, 2013)

Become a student


----------

